# Falling Down the Up Escalator



## ArielMT (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nznSWCI-Ek

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY2pudJfaRU


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtGhnAryuLo

Is that a rifle falling with him as well?


----------



## quayza (Jan 4, 2010)

SUPER FAIL lol I have never seen someone fall on one of those. He must feel horrible that this is on youtube


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 4, 2010)

I wonder what the world record is for longest time spent falling down an up escalator...


----------



## Kajet (Jan 4, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Is that a rifle falling with him as well?



I believe it's an umbrella...


----------



## quayza (Jan 4, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I wonder what the world record is for longest time spent falling down an up escalator...



For this guy i say bout 4 minutes.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 5, 2010)

lmao wow how can some one fall on that?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 5, 2010)

I feel for him because I can see myself doing the same thing.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 8, 2010)

Imagine if Bobby McFerren fell down an up escalator.  It'd go something like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzcaqk7au_M


----------

